# Calling all cooks!



## Scott W.

Guys, we have a lot of culinary talent here for a bunch of tobacco smoking knuckleheads. We have a great thread on what you are eating as well as many others. Warren, Dave, Tony and many more have contributed and although I have been slacking as of late, I love these threads. So have at it, if you've had a beer, wine, spirit that you like, post it in the appropriate thread here. If you, like me are a weirdo and try to take lots of pics of your food, post it up here. We can't all sit and break bread but this is almost as good I suppose.


----------



## SeanTheEvans

I'll start this one off with some flair!

My usual amazing breakfast










followed by a hot dog I got *just right*:tu










and another that didn't turn out so good :tsk:










with a grand finale of a mixture involving kashi granola rice cereal and strawberry quik mix










Yummy


----------



## [email protected]

SeanTheEvans said:


> I'll start this one off with some flair!
> 
> My usual amazing breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> followed by a hot dog I got *just right*:tu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another that didn't turn out so good :tsk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with a grand finale of a mixture involving kashi granola rice cereal and strawberry quik mix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yummy


Ummmm..... :yuck::yuck::yuck:uke:uke:uke:uke:


----------



## Fuzzy

I am not a cook but I do love fire and eating.


----------



## dj1340

Great thread Scott, I have been on a beer tear the last year. Found some great microbreweries that are killing it with their products.
Might do some beverage reviews when I get a chance, I do like different beers with different cigars.


----------



## Scott W.

SeanTheEvans said:


> I'll start this one off with some flair!
> 
> My usual amazing breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> followed by a hot dog I got *just right*:tu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another that didn't turn out so good :tsk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with a grand finale of a mixture involving kashi granola rice cereal and strawberry quik mix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yummy


If you ate all of this at the time of your post, then I am truly impressed! That's a mans meal right there.


----------



## Scott W.

Fuzzy said:


> I am not a cook but I do love fire and eating.


Love it!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I was thinking of this as well great post Scott!
I am pounding my brain as what to do with tomatoes.
I had a bumper crop this year i gave away 5 full boxes.
I still have nearly 2 left, I have been using them in dishes like.
Tomato and fresh Mozzarella, Prosciutto Tomato and Mozzarella, Bacon Cream cheese and tomato on bagels.
Salads, Sandwiches Etc {Any suggestions recipes appreciated}
They are ripening faster than i can use them.
Many that are too ripe have been frozen for future pots of sunday gravy.
Too bad you can't keep them like apples for long periods of time.
I tell you nothing beats a Garden tomato.


----------



## Scott W.

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I was thinking of this as well great post Scott!
> I am pounding my brain as what to do with tomatoes.
> I had a bumper crop this year i gave away 5 full boxes.
> I still have nearly 2 left, I have been using them in dishes like.
> Tomato and fresh Mozzarella, Prosciutto Tomato and Mozzarella, Bacon Cream cheese and tomato on bagels.
> Salads, Sandwiches Etc {Any suggestions recipes appreciated}
> They are ripening faster than i can use them.
> Many that are too ripe have been frozen for future pots of sunday gravy.
> Too bad you can't keep them like apples for long periods of time.
> I tell you nothing beats a Garden tomato.


Agreed, love me some tomatoes. I cut the tops off, scoop out the inside and then turn upside down on a paper towel and let the inside dry. Saute some spinach, onions and garlic then squeeze the moisture out of that and combine with breadcrumb, mozzarella and Parmesan cheese and fill the tomato up. throw it in the oven and.......

Stuffed tomatoes for lunch.....yummy.


----------



## jp1979

My brief stint as a cook:



Home cooking:


----------



## JustinThyme

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I was thinking of this as well great post Scott!
> I am pounding my brain as what to do with tomatoes.
> I had a bumper crop this year i gave away 5 full boxes.
> I still have nearly 2 left, I have been using them in dishes like.
> Tomato and fresh Mozzarella, Prosciutto Tomato and Mozzarella, Bacon Cream cheese and tomato on bagels.
> Salads, Sandwiches Etc {Any suggestions recipes appreciated}
> They are ripening faster than i can use them.
> Many that are too ripe have been frozen for future pots of sunday gravy.
> Too bad you can't keep them like apples for long periods of time.
> I tell you nothing beats a Garden tomato.


Can them. I had the same problem this year. Maters coming out of my eyeballs in several different varieties. Eating them every day and still not putting a dent in them. So off to store I went to get mason jars so Ill have maters for sauce until next year. Its now Oct 18th and Im still picking tomatoes every day.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Scott W. said:


> Agreed, love me some tomatoes. I cut the tops off, scoop out the inside and then turn upside down on a paper towel and let the inside dry. Saute some spinach, onions and garlic then squeeze the moisture out of that and combine with breadcrumb, mozzarella and Parmesan cheese and fill the tomato up. throw it in the oven and.......
> 
> Stuffed tomatoes for lunch.....yummy.


Wow that's a great idea Scott thanks bro.


----------



## HIM

Scott W. said:


> Agreed, love me some tomatoes. I cut the tops off, scoop out the inside and then turn upside down on a paper towel and let the inside dry. Saute some spinach, onions and garlic then squeeze the moisture out of that and combine with breadcrumb, mozzarella and Parmesan cheese and fill the tomato up. throw it in the oven and.......
> 
> Stuffed tomatoes for lunch.....yummy.


I actually do the same thing but with quinoa, goat cheese, and my homegrown basil. So damn good! What also good is stuffing them with mozzerella and balsamic. Its like a no mess caprese.

Another I'd like to add is my take on cottage pie, its not shepherds pie unless you use lamb. I chop up bits of maple bacon and add it in with the ground beef. The touch of maple really puts it over the top.

My last one for the moment..... sweet and spicy shrimp. Season shrimp with salt, pepper, onion, garlic, paprika, and cayenne. Wrap in maple bacon, I find its easiest to half cook the bacon, and throw on the grill or in the oven. Once finished smother the whole thing in maple syrup. The trick is using enough cayenne to play well with all the maple.


----------



## CeeGar

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I was thinking of this as well great post Scott!
> I am pounding my brain as what to do with tomatoes.
> I had a bumper crop this year i gave away 5 full boxes.
> I still have nearly 2 left, I have been using them in dishes like.
> Tomato and fresh Mozzarella, Prosciutto Tomato and Mozzarella, Bacon Cream cheese and tomato on bagels.
> Salads, Sandwiches Etc {Any suggestions recipes appreciated}
> They are ripening faster than i can use them.
> Many that are too ripe have been frozen for future pots of sunday gravy.
> Too bad you can't keep them like apples for long periods of time.
> I tell you nothing beats a Garden tomato.





JustinThyme said:


> Can them. I had the same problem this year. Maters coming out of my eyeballs in several different varieties. Eating them every day and still not putting a dent in them. So off to store I went to get mason jars so Ill have maters for sauce until next year. Its now Oct 18th and Im still picking tomatoes every day.


That's how we handle it down south. Go ahead and fix up some vegetable soup and can it. Nothing better in the middle of winter...just pop the jar, heat it up. Bake some fresh cornbread. Grilled pork chop on the side. Now we are talking!


----------



## stealthpenguin

SeanTheEvans said:


> I'll start this one off with some flair!
> 
> My usual amazing breakfast


If that red stuff is Cholula you're eating the best breakfast


----------



## Bruck

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I was thinking of this as well great post Scott!
> I am pounding my brain as what to do with tomatoes.
> I had a bumper crop this year i gave away 5 full boxes.
> I still have nearly 2 left, I have been using them in dishes like.
> Tomato and fresh Mozzarella, Prosciutto Tomato and Mozzarella, Bacon Cream cheese and tomato on bagels.
> Salads, Sandwiches Etc {Any suggestions recipes appreciated}
> They are ripening faster than i can use them.
> Many that are too ripe have been frozen for future pots of sunday gravy.
> Too bad you can't keep them like apples for long periods of time.
> I tell you nothing beats a Garden tomato.


Agree, homegrown tomatoes are the best!
Some friends here in VA tend to grow way too many so we end up with a lot of free ones 
What we do:
BLT sandwiches
Sliced with balsamic vinegar and zatar
Baked quarters, with breakfast
Fresh salsa / pico de gallo
Spaghetti sauce
Soup
Salad
Projectiles to protest mediocre Vaudeville acts 

Little known factoid: tomatoes contain nicotine. Not a detectable amount, but it's there.


----------



## Scott W.

:tu enjoy!


----------



## jp1979

Fresh Sea Bass with Orange & Sweet Pepper Glaze


----------



## piperdown

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I was thinking of this as well great post Scott!
> I am pounding my brain as what to do with tomatoes.
> I had a bumper crop this year i gave away 5 full boxes.
> I still have nearly 2 left, I have been using them in dishes like.
> Tomato and fresh Mozzarella, Prosciutto Tomato and Mozzarella, Bacon Cream cheese and tomato on bagels.
> Salads, Sandwiches Etc {Any suggestions recipes appreciated}
> They are ripening faster than i can use them.
> Many that are too ripe have been frozen for future pots of sunday gravy.
> Too bad you can't keep them like apples for long periods of time.
> I tell you nothing beats a Garden tomato.


Tony, try this Sophia's Sweets: Cheesy Creole Tomato Pie
One of my employees lived in NO for years and made this with some extra tomatoes she had. I was hesitant at first but "oh my God" was it good!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CeeGar said:


> That's how we handle it down south. Go ahead and fix up some vegetable soup and can it. Nothing better in the middle of winter...just pop the jar, heat it up. Bake some fresh cornbread. Grilled pork chop on the side. Now we are talking!





Bruck said:


> Agree, homegrown tomatoes are the best!
> Some friends here in VA tend to grow way too many so we end up with a lot of free ones
> What we do:
> BLT sandwiches
> Sliced with balsamic vinegar and zatar
> Baked quarters, with breakfast
> Fresh salsa / pico de gallo
> Spaghetti sauce
> Soup
> Salad
> Projectiles to protest mediocre Vaudeville acts
> 
> Little known factoid: tomatoes contain nicotine. Not a detectable amount, but it's there.





piperdown said:


> Tony, try this Sophia's Sweets: Cheesy Creole Tomato Pie
> One of my employees lived in NO for years and made this with some extra tomatoes she had. I was hesitant at first but "oh my God" was it good!


Thank you kindly gents!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

I was hoping for many more pictures....gotta start taking pictures I see. Tonight's dish sounds like a potato corn chowder with some fresh crusty bread and maybe a baby spinach salad with some nuts and a homemade balsamic. Mmmmmm


----------



## gtechva

Fuzzy said:


> I am not a cook but I do love fire and eating.


Hey, you can't post a great picture like that and leave us hanging without at least a little detail! Please elaborate.


----------



## Fuzzy

It is stew! Pre-made and refrigerated. Just reheated after the taters are roasted up just right in the fire.


----------



## HIM

Awesome mushroom cream sauce thats good on steak or chicken....


6 big tablespoons of butter
3 tablespoon minced garlic
3 Pinches thyme
6 tbsp red wine 
6 tbsp beef stock
1 cup heavy whipping cream
1 cup sliced mushroom (chopped into pieces)




1. Heat pan for 5-10 mins on medium high-heat. Add butter, garlic, mushrooms and thyme to pan. Stir often for 4 minutes or until mushrooms are tender. 
2. Add wine and beef stock. Cook until wine is almost evaporated. 
3. Add cream, Reduce heat to medium-low and simmer until sauce begins to thicken.


----------



## JustinThyme

jp1979 said:


> Fresh Sea Bass with Orange & Sweet Pepper Glaze


How do you get fresh sea bass in Arizona?


----------



## jp1979

That was a picture from a few months back before I moved here, a friend of mine owns a restaurant and has fresh fish flown in daily. If I was in the area I could stop by and grab a pound or two from him.


----------



## gtechva

Bite size pieces of chicken in olive oil and Burgo BBQ's Sweet and Spicy rub. The pieces on three of the four skewers are wrapped in bacon. Cooked with indirect heat with BBQ sauce added the last ten or fifteen minutes. Served with potatoes and onions cooked in foil packs, and cole slaw.


----------



## gtechva

Not a great pic. I had a few bites before taking the picture. Steak in a EVOO, Soy, Worcester, Mustard, Brown Sugar marinade. The potatoes were roasted with EVOO, garlic salt, onion powder and rosemary. Also cole slaw and broccoli and cheese. Pam drank Scarlett Mountain, a off dry red blend from Laurel Gray Winery. I had a Cab Sav.



Dessert: a Coors


----------



## gtechva

Since we liked the fresh Rosemary with the roasted potatoes last week, We put some in the potato and onion foil packs tonight. Grilled a couple of ham steaks marinated in a light bbq sauce. Opened a bottle of Montepulciano Riserva from Raffaldini Vineyards and Winery.


----------



## gtechva

My mom gave us a small pork loin. Friday night it goes in a apple juice based brine. Today I run to a local produce stand. Come home and put the loin in the middle of the grill.

Outside burners on low and the inside burners off. Brush on some local BBQ sauce.

Trying out a less expensive stick (Casa de Garcia) while I wait, with a Little Sumptin' Sumptin'. 

No, that is not the ashtray that came with that stand.

Almost ready. Pulled it at 145 degrees, put on plate, and wrapped with aluminum foil.
Turn all the burners back on and

A couple of ears of corn, onion wedges, sliced bell pepper and two fresh jalapenos.

Sliced yellow squash and zucchini, with a touch of olive oil, salt and pepper. This was the second batch. First one filled the grill. All the vegetables get a little char, a little soft and a little crisp when you bite them, except the jalapenos. A well roasted jalapeno can be eaten like candy. We always cook more vegetables than we will eat in one meal. They are great used in a rice pilaf sometime later.
The Little Sumptin' Sumptin' couldn't go the distance. I pulled a Coors out of the bull pen


----------



## gtechva

No pics tonight. Yellow squash from my father-in-law's garden, dipped in egg and rolled in cornmeal before hitting the pan green beans cooked with a little butter in the water, semi-local tomato, and we split a t-bone, seasoned with salt, pepper, onion powder and garlic powder, before being cooked in a cast iron grill pan


----------



## gtechva

Italian sausage, marinated vegetables, twice baked potatoes, and slaw.


----------



## SeanTheEvans

I actually bake more than I cook:


----------



## gtechva

SeanTheEvans said:


> I actually bake more than I cook:


Dude, that looks so good.


----------



## SeanTheEvans

gtechva said:


> Dude, that looks so good.


It's an amazing combo. Believe it or not, that's Key Lime Pie (non-bake) and Banana Bread (my special blend)


----------



## gtechva

I came home to steak strips marinated in soy sauce, sweet chili sauce and honey. On the plate it was sprinkled with bleu cheese crumbles and covered with caramelized onions and peppers. It was served with cole slaw as well as roasted potatoes and carrots seasoned with evoo, onion powder, garlic powder and thyme. Drank a little cab sav.



My wife loves to take care of me!


----------



## gtechva

Salmon cooked on lemon slices and a layer of thyme from the flower garden. Corn on the cob covered with mayonnaise and chili powder. Charred bell pepper and onion. Fresh tomato grown by my father in law.


----------



## quazy50

Venison burgers (my fiancé killed the deer, her dad butchered it), grilled zucchini, grilled potatoes and a hot corn chili dip with tortilla chips. All the veggies including the veggies in the dip are fresh from my future father in laws garden/farm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

quazy50 said:


> Venison burgers (my fiancé killed the deer, her dad butchered it), grilled zucchini, grilled potatoes and a hot corn chili dip with tortilla chips. All the veggies including the veggies in the dip are fresh from my future father in laws garden/farm.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like a keeper!


----------



## NormH3

Last night Cynthia and I prepared some filet in the iron skillet. Four minutes on each side in a bit of olive oil basted with a little butter before going into the oven for 8 minutes @ 450°. Came out perfect. Some buttered red potatoes, steamed asparagus and tomato completed the plate. Afterwards we craved something sweet so we shared a Drew Estates Natural.


----------



## gtechva

Thick cut bone-in pork chops covered with Island Voodoo rub from BurgoBBQ.com

neck and neck at the turn

and the winner is

ME!


----------



## quazy50

Grilled some steaks and my fiancé made a crab salad. Nice little spin on surf and turf.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TorpedoTom

Fanciest meal of the long weekend: had a small turkey (16 lbs) that we stuffed, put on the grill, and smoked it with hickory wood chips. Great way to enjoy the extended holiday. Drink pairing, was a Sam Adams Oktoberfest. Tantalizing to think of what cigar would have gone well before and/or after the meal.


----------



## Champagne InHand

No pictures but as this could be one of the last great grilling nights of the year (I live in the icy North,) we through a couple of Strip steaks on the grill. Coated in olive oil with a shake of Montreal steak seasoning. Sautéed some mushrooms in Avocado oil then added a splash of local semi-dry Riesling and had them ready when the steaks were at that perfect medium rare stage. Complemented by a WA state Cabernet from 2006. Berason Cellars. A place so small that no printing is on their corks. 

A bit disappointing as I like the rib-eye cut a bit more for its marbling but the wife and teen daughter like to cut off the fat. It could be worse!!!

I think I spoiled it by making a kick-ass Raspberry-Chipotle smoked bacon (sliced thick,) tomato and avocado sandwich on toasted 12 grain bread, then poured a 12 oz. Coca-cola on ice and went out front with the dog. He fooled around like 6 month old puppies do, while I tried to enjoy a Diesel "The Unholy," which had arrived earlier via FedEx. I sat in the shade and found "The Unholy," a decent smoke but all to the thanks of Cigar dot com, delivering their cigars with a 64% humidity pack. It still tasted a bit of shipping shock but it burned evenly, with a nice draw and hints of 70%+ dark chocolate and black walnut. It didn't go out and was nice. These will only get better with humidor time. 

Still what the wife and daughter don't know will not hurt them. Just glad we could grill tonight while noticing the grasses around the grape vines need serious trimming back before the cold permafrost settles in. 

Sometimes days are quite nice. I have to savor them as the cold months make me semi-suicidal. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Champagne InHand

Oh, I should note that the great pumpkin ales sampling is already underway. My young BIL lives fir this time of year and seriously stocks up. I like them but he really geeks up for it. He is also in his young 30s and has a long, but trimmed up beard and mustache. I guess it's a bit if urban chic, while busting ass working 2 nursing jobs providing fir 2 small kids under 3. He's also a big BBQ nut. I think I'll give him my little round electric smoker. My teen daughter has decided she hates anything with the words BBQ in the title. At times I just think it's all about pissing me off, but then try to remember than about mid 16, most kids get a serious case of stupid as they finally have just knowledge to form bad opinions and rebel enough to be slightly annoying all the way to the point where you count the days until they go off to school or strike out for a life as an adult. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## gtechva

Too tired to post last night
Went on the grill at about 3:30

Then at about 6 o'clock

roasted chicken, deviled eggs, potato cakes, fried green tomatoes


----------



## quazy50

Love loaded hot dogs. All beef dog, mustard, chopped onions, Italian cheese blend and spicy pickled asparagus.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

quazy50 said:


> Love loaded hot dogs. All beef dog, mustard, chopped onions, Italian cheese blend and spicy pickled asparagus.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I too love hot dogs. They have locally made hots here in both red and white. The reds are called Texas reds made with pork and beef. The whites are made with pork and veal with egg whites that make them white. They are called porkers for short.

One if my favorite layover foods in Chicago is the classic Chicago dog. I also love Coney Island dogs with chili, cheese and onions. I think I ate gas station dogs so much in college because at 3/$.99, you couldn't lose. Loaded them up with mustard, relish, onions, and occasionally jalapeños.


----------



## quazy50

Champagne InHand said:


> I too love hot dogs. They have locally made hots here in both red and white. The reds are called Texas reds made with pork and beef. The whites are made with pork and veal with egg whites that make them white. They are called porkers for short.
> 
> One if my favorite layover foods in Chicago is the classic Chicago dog. I also love Coney Island dogs with chili, cheese and onions. I think I ate gas station dogs so much in college because at 3/$.99, you couldn't lose. Loaded them up with mustard, relish, onions, and occasionally jalapeños.


I would eat a Chicago dog everyday if I could!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quazy50

Grilled some steak and roasted red potatoes with pumking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just a thin crust New York pepperoni pizza for us tonight. Last night I made a kickass meatloaf with Panko bread crumb, Beef/Pork/Veal 80/15/5, eggs, onions, sesame seeds, with some soy sauce, sesame oil and ginger. I used Thai sweet chile sauce, with some hoisin, a bit of ketchup, and honey for the top sauce and resprinkled heavily with toasted sesame seeds. It was really good. Even better sandwich for lunch. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## gtechva

Champagne InHand said:


> Just a thin crust New York pepperoni pizza for us tonight. Last night I made a kickass meatloaf with Panko bread crumb, Beef/Pork/Veal 80/15/5, eggs, onions, sesame seeds, with some soy sauce, sesame oil and ginger. I used Thai sweet chile sauce, with some hoisin, a bit of ketchup, and honey for the top sauce and resprinkled heavily with toasted sesame seeds. It was really good. Even better sandwich for lunch.
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


When I read that, my tongue circled my face, twice. Wow, sounds good. (not the pizza, the meatloaf)


----------



## gtechva

I've been wanting to try to do a stuffed/rolled/tied pork loin for a while. Since it's a cool, rainy weekend...




herb stuffed pork loin, roasted vegetables with rosemary, and coleslaw.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Looks great. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## quazy50

Marinated grilled chicken and some vegetable skewers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

We did a turkey, but the ones without drumsticks or wings. My wife roasted butternut squash and then made it into a candied yams type recipe with marshmallow on top. Add the stuffing, gravy and some green beans and it was a nice harvest meal. I've been sitting here watching the lunar eclipse thinking that this is such a great time of year in the Northern Hemisphere. We grilled burgers last night, and I made home fried potatoes. We get our bacon smoked and spiced from a specialty place just down the road. They close over Winter, but you can order a supply of bacon for Winter. We got 12# of raspberry/chipotle, 6# of smoked Cajun and 4# of what they call Cherry bomb. It's costed with ground up cherries and ancho chile peppers before smoking. I always order thick cut and use it in so many meals during the cold months. I get to pick up the freezer sealed # packs on November 3rd. 

I am hoping we get to grill a few more times before the weather turns cold. October can be okay or the start of permafrost that keeps our yard, and my little backyard vineyard covered in a white blanket of snow and ice until mid-April. We have had 3 really snow filled years out of the last four. I am praying for a mild Winter and decent Spring. Late frosts a grape vine killers. I just replanted my micro-vineyard with Riesling grapes, so my vines will be particularly vulnerable next Spring. I always expect to lose a few, but with 80 days without rain this Summer it could be likely that I might have to do a full replant again if we get bad frosts. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## gtechva

Champagne InHand said:


> We did a turkey, but the ones without drumsticks or wings. My wife roasted butternut squash and then made it into a candied yams type recipe with marshmallow on top. Add the stuffing, gravy and some green beans and it was a nice harvest meal. I've been sitting here watching the lunar eclipse thinking that this is such a great time of year in the Northern Hemisphere. We grilled burgers last night, and I made home fried potatoes. We get our bacon smoked and spiced from a specialty place just down the road. They close over Winter, but you can order a supply of bacon for Winter. We got 12# of raspberry/chipotle, 6# of smoked Cajun and 4# of what they call Cherry bomb. It's costed with ground up cherries and ancho chile peppers before smoking. I always order thick cut and use it in so many meals during the cold months. I get to pick up the freezer sealed # packs on November 3rd.
> 
> I am hoping we get to grill a few more times before the weather turns cold. October can be okay or the start of permafrost that keeps our yard, and my little backyard vineyard covered in a white blanket of snow and ice until mid-April. We have had 3 really snow filled years out of the last four. I am praying for a mild Winter and decent Spring. Late frosts a grape vine killers. I just replanted my micro-vineyard with Riesling grapes, so my vines will be particularly vulnerable next Spring. I always expect to lose a few, but with 80 days without rain this Summer it could be likely that I might have to do a full replant again if we get bad frosts.
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


Do you have any varietals besides Riesling? How many vines?


----------



## JDom58

quazy50 said:


> Love loaded hot dogs. All beef dog, mustard, chopped onions, Italian cheese blend and spicy pickled asparagus.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Alex, that picture looked amazing! Since I'm a big hot dog guy also, just letting you know I made them exactly like you described and they were awesome. That flavor combination especially with the spicy pickled asparagus was fantastic!! the whole family loved it, thanks for the idea!

Here's one for you that was a hit at my house for the Super Bowl, Dogs wrapped in Bacon and I had several sides so everyone could top them how they wanted:


----------



## JDom58

Here is a pig we roasted for Labor Day, you know us Cuban really don't need an excuse for one LOL


----------



## quazy50

JDom58 said:


> Hey Alex, that picture looked amazing! Since I'm a big hot dog guy also, just letting you know I made them exactly like you described and they were awesome. That flavor combination especially with the spicy pickled asparagus was fantastic!! the whole family loved it, thanks for the idea!
> 
> Here's one for you that was a hit at my house for the Super Bowl, Dogs wrapped in Bacon and I had several sides so everyone could top them how they wanted:
> 
> View attachment 54547
> 
> 
> View attachment 54548


Awesome! glad you and the fam liked them! It was a spur of the moment throw together for me and it turned out great.

Love hot dogs wrapped in bacon. Usually for pot lucks I make little smokies wrapped in bacon and then bake them in brown sugar. great finger food.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I pulled Chardonnay and Pinot Gris after 2 very brutal Winters. I still have 2 Chardonnay vines and one Pinot Gris. They will make for good blending grapes. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## quazy50

Grilled up some chicken breasts for fajitas and some venison burgers. Not pictured is the kale, pork creamy soup. Cooking ahead for the week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chad Vegas

I once started a small kitchen fire after indulging heavily in whiskey. I have not been allowed in kitchen since...


----------



## Chad Vegas

But I can't promise that I wont be back in there when my wife is on vacation. She left the fire departments number on the fridge just in case so I should be good!


----------



## JDom58

Hey everyone, for those of you with a sweet tooth like me here's a quick (well not really) and easy recipe for a delicious Cuban filling called "Dulce de Leche". It has a caramel type of texture but a taste all it's own and oh what a pleasure to the palate it is. It can be used for just about any topping on a cake (Cheesecake is very good) or a filling for pastries or crepes. Or even as it's regularly done in my house, one can is left in the fridge for the occasional spoonful raid. LOL

Just take one unopened can of sweetened condensed milk and put it in a large pot of water and MAKE SURE it's submerged about an inch. Bring the water to a boil and continue to boil for approx. 3 hours. You MUST monitor the water to make sure the can stays submerged! if not the can could explode and you will have condensed milk all over your ceiling and kitchen. After three hours set aside and let the can cool off and open and enjoy!!

Before:








After:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Interesting. I love Flan which is made all over Mexico. It's more of a custard that dulce de leche but similar flavors. 

My wife makes a fantastic salted burnt caramel which she adds to amazing moist chocolate cupcakes, topped with a bit of coarsest ground salt crystals. 

My dessert specialty is a bread pudding made with a cinnamon raisin bread or seasonal breads that has apple chunks and cinnamon. I use a lot of egg yolk which gives it a custard texture and I top it with a warm rum based sauce. Occasionally I will do a whiskey topping but the rum fits better when you have raisins in the bread chunks. I love pairing this with a 500ml bottle of Hungarian Tokaji. Usually a 5 puttonyos with good acids to match the sweet wine. Other options are Alsace Pinot Gris SGN. These late harvest wines are some of the best white dessert wines available. They aren't cheap. The Tokaji can be had for $40-$50 but the Alsace Pinot Gris SGN usually are just below $100US. I have about 12 bottles of the Tokaji and 2 mind blowing bottles of Tokaji Essencia. The stuff of legends from the old Czarist Imperial courts. 

The Alsace Pinot Gris SGN from Zind-Humbrecht are amazing. Clos Jebsal and Heimborg or Altebourg. I have a few from Domaine Weimbach. 

Pairing like this are about as decadent as you can get. Small scoops of French vanilla ice cream go on the side of this dessert. The acidic dessert wine cleanses the palate each time for a superb culinary experience. 

When I make some this season, I will post pictures. I use recipes off the net, either food network or epicurious. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## quazy50

Last night grilled pork chops with a spicy maple glaze. with balsamic glazed Brussels sprouts, carrots and bacon.










Tonight was a beef pot roast with mashed potatoes. I went a little crazy with the gravy hah.










I'm marrying the right woman for sure. So many great qualities and she keeps me well fed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

Excuse me for eating before taking a picture



Lemon Chicken Breast, green beans, salad


----------



## Champagne InHand

I have pork chops thawing for tomorrow. I will have to look up what to add to the maple syrup to make a really nice glaze. Goya achiote y coriander sounds like a perfect partner. Maybe soak the chops over night in Coca-Cola and some spiced rum plus a dollop of Italian dressing. The just add some of the Goya seasoning to some maple syrup cooking it down just a touch and then baking the chops. Nice. 

Lemon pepper chicken is a staple around here too. We have kickin' chicken spice for when it's grilling season. Too cold and wet the txt few days but the Forman indoor grill will work in a pinch. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

So I roasted the 1" thick port chops after marinating over night in a red vine vinegar, white wine, some soy oil and chili oil with half the Goya packet of achiote pepper and coriander leaf. I used real maple syrup, the rest of flavor packet, a dash of white pepper and brown sugar. Cooked that down and coated about every 15 minutes on both sides. Slow roasted at first 300F then put it up to 350F for the remainder of the cooking time, with a touch of broil with a quick baste from the drippings. We have home made apple sauce from my Wife's uncle, who owns an apple orchard about 10 minutes east of us but still just below Lake Ontario. I haven't tried it yet but my wife's started. The boys varsity has their last home game and senior night. My daughters 16 year old boyfriend plays in the team and the girls figure the boys aren't capable of doing senior night right so they stayed after school to make it right. My wife really likes socializing with the locals as she was born and raised in the next town over. I'm okay with them but I'm a strange unit and tend to delve into deeper conversations that are above their comfort levels so I self limit. Plus during the puppy year I don't want to deprive him of the most chances to play around outside before the snows come. My daughter will come home and make mashed potatoes to add to the mix. I'll eat with her. No biggie. The wife relieved me of puppy duty so I'm soaking and smoking. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## NormH3

In an attempt to answer the age old question "which came first", I kept tonight's meal simple. Unfortunately, I overcooked the egg just a tad.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Huevos rancheros are one of the best classic egg dishes I could eat daily. I do like a good quiche too. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## gtechva

Last night we split a New York Strip with reduction sauce, baked potato, and salad with Pam's mayo/balsamic dressing.


----------



## quazy50

Bone in Ribeye, roasted yellow potatoes and Caesar salad.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Pizza, from scratch

A thin three egg omelette loaded with bacon, cheese, onion & peppers sauteed in bacon fat, avocado, tomatoes, sour cream, seasonings, etc.

A custom creation of mine; breaded baked eggplant slices / fresh mozzarella / tomato slices dipped in olive oil salt & pepper / fresh basil / from-scratch Hollandaise drizzled over top

Another Amie dish. Grilled cheese made with habanero white cheddar, sliced granny smith apples, dijon mustard, on cranberry buttermilk bread.

A burger stacked with grilled portabellos, sauteed onion & garlic, bacon galore, slathered in melted sharp cheddar


----------



## NormH3

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Pizza, from scratch
> 
> A thin three egg omelette loaded with bacon, cheese, onion & peppers sauteed in bacon fat, avocado, tomatoes, sour cream, seasonings, etc.
> 
> A custom creation of mine; breaded baked eggplant slices / fresh mozzarella / tomato slices dipped in olive oil salt & pepper / fresh basil / from-scratch Hollandaise drizzled over top
> 
> Another Amie dish. Grilled cheese made with habanero white cheddar, sliced granny smith apples, dijon mustard, on cranberry buttermilk bread.
> 
> A burger stacked with grilled portabellos, sauteed onion & garlic, bacon galore, slathered in melted sharp cheddar


Do you deliver?


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

A few pics from Mal's pc that I forgot about.

Open-faced burger with homemade chili, a fried egg, cheese, sour cream. Tons of cheese fries!

Chicken fried in coconut oil / fried zucchini / garlic / shredded unsweetened coconut.


----------



## Malcolm_the_Squid

I lived with my Grandmother since I was 13, and she was a damn good cook! She taught me how to bake and I have since made some very tasty things. Pies are a particular favorite of mine. I will only make crusts and fillings from scratch, never from the store.

I also like roasting turkeys and making huge hams. Basically I'm the guy you want in charge of Thanksgiving dinner. Lol.

Pics:Cherry Pie Filling, Cherry Pie, Bourbon Pecan Pie, Blueberry Pie, Banana Bread, Baked Ham, Roast Turkey, Rhubarb Pie, Peach Pies, Chocolate Pudding Cookies with M&M's.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Malcolm_the_Squid said:


> I lived with my Grandmother since I was 13, and she was a damn good cook! She taught me how to bake and I have since made some very tasty things. Pies are a particular favorite of mine. I will only make crusts and fillings from scratch, never from the store.
> 
> I also like roasting turkeys and making huge hams. Basically I'm the guy you want in charge of Thanksgiving dinner. Lol.
> 
> Pics:Cherry Pie Filling, Cherry Pie, Bourbon Pecan Pie, Blueberry Pie, Banana Bread, Baked Ham, Roast Turkey, Rhubarb Pie, Peach Pies, Chocolate Pudding Cookies with M&M's.


Ooh, I remember those cookies! I need one of those when I burn a ligero-heavy stick!

Between your baking/dessert making and my meal crafting! :wink2:


----------



## seven20sticks

WOW! Some incredible food pics in here. Glad I stumbled across this thread. In the business myself, and thoroughly enjoy cooking. Born and raised in South Louisiana, so I love me some food!!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just hanging with the dog this weekend so making some good salads. Plenty if spring mix or spinach, arugula and radicchio. Add cut up avocado half, sliced grape tomatoes, chopped black walnut,handful of craisins, another handful of blue cheese crumbles, well cooked, thick cut bacon strips crumbled and some good seasoned croutons, add olive oil and a good basaltic in the X and O pattern. Grind black peppercorns to taste. Toss and enjoy. 

That and toasted multi-grain bread BLTA sandwiches got me through the weekend. Love both items. I buy 16# of single pound shrink wrapped smoked, thick cut bacon. Most is raspberry/chipotle coated but some packs are Cajun spice and Cherry Bomb. I use them in so many things during the Winter when the shop is close Oct-March. Glad they will be re-opening in a few weeks but I have a good amount leftover. It along with pork sausage makes for amazing greens and beans. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Chewbacca

seven20sticks said:


> WOW! Some incredible food pics in here. Glad I stumbled across this thread. In the business myself, and thoroughly enjoy cooking. Born and raised in South Louisiana, so I love me some food!!


Mmmm...cajun food, cajun booze, cajun music - just add cigars and I'm in heaven.

Damn sure that if they made cigars down there that they'd be just as good.


----------



## seven20sticks

Chewbacca said:


> Mmmm...cajun food, cajun booze, cajun music - just add cigars and I'm in heaven.
> 
> Damn sure that if they made cigars down there that they'd be just as good.


| Let the Good Times Roll!

@Chewbacca You're welcome! LOL


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just slightly over in TX they make some small batch domestic rum that's very good. Lots of good Viet shrimpers these days that make some seriously good food. I'm very fond of SE Asian fare, especially the simple street stuff like Bun but through in some Andouille and crab, shrimp plus a bit of sassafras base, to the Pho and you get a better gumbo. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## gtechva

Late posting from Sunday.

Picnic hams were 79 cents a pound. I bought the last one. Pam made potato salad, green beans, and corn.


----------



## NormH3

Haven't shared in a while. Today's concoction is an Italian sausage soup. Stock is from a whole chicken enjoyed last week with a bit of store bought organic chicken broth added for volume. Sweet and hot Italian sausage, Vidalia onion, a fresh red pepper, celery, a couple bay leaves, rice and black beans. Two tablespoons of Hank's Camouflage Hot Sauce and a bit of salt and black pepper complete the recipe. All cooked in an old copper bottomed pot.


----------



## GrouchoM

Homemade chicken noodle soup.


----------



## GrouchoM

Kale, spinach, chard and carrots salad with tomatoes, croutons, sesame seeds lightly drenched with balsamic vinaigrette salad dressing


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Fried chicken tenders and ranch, coconut & panko jumbo shrimp with orange chili sauce, baked potato with salty crispy skin, broccoli with cheddar sauce. Every item was made from scratch except for the sour cream. Happy Mother's Day, Mom! Her and Malcolm are making happy eating sounds behind me. Glad that they are enjoying the feast!


----------



## avitti

00 Pizza dough-----Bread dough for tomorrow --and a few cheesecakes


----------



## Ranger0282

Being we live way out in the sticks, my wife and I try and eat what we catch, hunt, grow. So, take 2 of these featherie critters (turkeys) and cut the white meat out and some of the thigh meat. That should be about 12 pounds, add 4 pounds of bacon and grind twice. Add 2 cups red onions, 4 cups minced jalapenos, 4 packs of sharp cheddar cheese mix well. Weight them out into 6 1/2 ounce patties and freeze. When hungry, take one out and microwave 25 seconds on both sides and grill.......LUNCH


----------



## avitti

Yesterdays dough after a cold rise,then baked off today---will make pizza tomorrow for lunch


----------



## avitti




----------



## avitti

More cake


----------



## avitti

Pane Casareccio


----------



## azmadurolover

subscribed!


----------



## gtechva

after donning THE apron

I put some corn on the cob on the grill to get a little char

then move it to foil (with mayo, yogurt, lime, cilantro, chilli powder) and add a couple of pork chops that have been resting all night in Island Voodoo rub from Burgo BBQ (the owner, Vincent, love a good cigar)

the corn gets more good stuff and Parmesan Cheese (Make America Grate Again), served with a salad and homemade Balsamic Vinaigrette, and Pam's rich creamy scalloped potatoes


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Burgers (fresh garlic, an egg, worchestershire sauce, basil, oregano, marjoram, pepper, cumin, paprika) fried in bacon fat, perfectly crispy bacon, baby swiss, sauteed mushrooms (in browned butter), sauteed onions.
Mal is going to be in for a surprise when he gets home from work!

We omit the buns here, re: empty carbs. It doesn't feel like a problem eating a burger this good with a fork, anyway!


----------



## UBC03

Two boiled hot dogs on wonder bread (dog ate the buns) with a side of yesterday's pizza and Ritz crackers and peanut butter for dessert. Orange Kool aide was the drink of choice this evening. .
She's away for the weekend and I've been left to my own devices.


----------



## selpo

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Burgers (fresh garlic, an egg, worchestershire sauce, basil, oregano, marjoram, pepper, cumin, paprika) fried in bacon fat, perfectly crispy bacon, baby swiss, sauteed mushrooms (in browned butter), sauteed onions.
> Mal is going to be in for a surprise when he gets home from work!
> 
> We omit the buns here, re: empty carbs. It doesn't feel like a problem eating a burger this good with a fork, anyway!


I just finished dinner but your burger is making me hungry again!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Last night we grilled thick filets, and freshly slice zucchini. I made a good sale as well for dessert after a walk, paired with a bottle of 2010 Proper Syrah. its from the rocks part of the WA/Oregon area and this was some funky juice. the dirty socks smells and beef blood on hot rocks was quenched by the viscous blackberry flavored wine that coated the mouth. I really was nice with perfectly grilled filets. usually I like Ribeye or strips, but these were nice.


----------



## avitti

With these 3 ingredients and only these 3 ingredients going to make banana ice cream with a strawberry bourbon sauce for topping.
The ingredients--then cut-then bag and freeze the bananas--add a tsp or so of bourbon to the sliced strawberries.
Tomorrow i'll make the ice cream and sauce---on Sunday we'll have the ice cream with topping--more pics tomorrow-finished product Sunday.


----------



## avitti

Here it goes----Place the bananas in food processor 








After 6 scrape downs










After 12--this is what we want










The banana cream was too banana for me so i added the strawberry to make it banana strawberry-instead of strawberry bourbon topping








If i knew i was going to add the strawberries to the mix i would have omitted the bourbon and went with vanilla extract--now i will just melt some chocolate to use as a topping


















Its in the freezer-tomorrow we'll give it a taste


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## Champagne InHand

balsalmic glazed strip steak seared on the grill. Mediterranean salad with baby Spring mix, red bell pepper, crumbled bleu cheese on everything, mixed Greek olives, sliced grape tomatoes with a balsamic/olive oil vinaigrette. Ground black pepper on both, with a Southern Rhone Grenache/Syrah blend to cleanse the palate.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## azmadurolover

wow fellas...........bringing the A game.........well done!


----------



## avitti

So-its more like an ice than a ice cream----i would only make as much as you were going to eat for that day..Also i would only freeze for an hour or 2
because it will be more like soft ice cream than banana/strawberry ice..I'll make it again using bananas and cherries..


----------



## azmadurolover

avitti said:


> So-its more like an ice than a ice cream----i would only make as much as you were going to eat for that day..Also i would only freeze for an hour or 2
> because it will be more like soft ice cream than banana/strawberry ice..I'll make it again using bananas and cherries..


love the few simple ingredients......no need to overcomplicate good ingredients.....kudos!


----------



## GrouchoM

Steak and a kale, spinach and greens salad.


----------



## GrouchoM

Beef Top Round London Broil and salad, with Tilapia as a backup.


----------



## avitti

So,Jill MAKES me try trader joes eggplant ,onions,tomato in a can..Tastes like burnt slop--imo
So i tell her i can make that much better.I call her today and tell her i have the ingredients.She says good i'll be up tomorrow to get it.
I say todays Sunday--she said what's your point.. After a brief pause while going over my options to reply......Just wanted to make sure it was Sunday..


----------



## Chris80

That looks realllllly good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I have been soaking 3 splits of pork spare ribs in a marinade of orange juice, pineapple juice,um, white wine and jerk spice (scotch bonnet peppers, allspice, nutmeg mad scallions.). I will bake them this afternoon while coating them in jerk spice, rum and a blend of honey and brown sugar. These should be tasty when set upon the grill for 29 minutes with smoking allspice berries. Probably served with cous cous, Cole slaw and tossed salad. He wife isn't a fan of Cole slaw. Enjoyable stuff on a hot, sunny day. I'll try and snap a picture while grilling or when done.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I need to cook the next batch at Lower heat for longer. Never try to cook two things in the same oven. Spider webs savaging we my grill. I'll check the Venturi intake prior next time. Why does it seem to be a crime to carry pipe cleaners in a grocery store or big label store like Target. At least Wal-Mart hasn't criminalizes carrying tobacco related items that can be used for hundreds of non-Tobacco uses. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Brewed homemade sarsaparilla last night after finally getting in all the ingredients to make the mix. After boiling for about two hours or more I strained the mixture into stainless cooking pot and then once more into a fermentation pail with bubbler atop. It is gurgling this morning slowly. In a day or two I will strain one final time and put the liquid into reusable 1L beer bottles with fixed stoppers. Within a week, I should have my first taste of the adult hard home brew. 

Ingredients included:
sarsaparilla bark and root dried
Red birch syrup with a touch of wintergreen
Cinnamon sticks and a few whole cloves
Allspice berries and whole dried star anise
Vanilla bean and thinly sliced ginger root. 

Fresh filtered water and red star champagne yeast
Sweetened with molasses and a mix of white and brown cane sugars. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Pizza, from scratch. 1 pound of bacon, 1 pound of portabella caps fried in browned butter, a pound of mozz, about 1/3 pound of provolone.

Five brand new Chicago Cutlery high carbon stainless steel (lifetime warranty) knives, which all fit my hand perfectly! Chopped through a pound of bacon like butter, no strings. Got a sharpening steel. Threw out our cheap teflon pans and finally got some stainless steel. Seasoned right away with coconut oil, they have a mirror finish. Bamboo cutting board (we were using plastic ewww). And a brand new food processor. Looking on Amazon to get a magnetic knife strip so I don't have to keep them all in a drawer, in sheaths

Being a stay at home housewife mom just got a whole lot easier


----------



## Champagne InHand

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Pizza, from scratch. 1 pound of bacon, 1 pound of portabella caps fried in browned butter, a pound of mozz, about 1/3 pound of provolone.
> 
> Five brand new Chicago Cutlery high carbon stainless steel (lifetime warranty) knives, which all fit my hand perfectly! Chopped through a pound of bacon like butter, no strings. Got a sharpening steel. Threw out our cheap teflon pans and finally got some stainless steel. Seasoned right away with coconut oil, they have a mirror finish. Bamboo cutting board (we were using plastic ewww). And a brand new food processor. Looking on Amazon to get a magnetic knife strip so I don't have to keep them all in a drawer, in sheaths
> 
> Being a stay at home housewife mom just got a whole lot easier


Sounds delightful. I bought the stainless set from Cooks.com after exhaustive research and the a 5 quart frying pan as well. Total cost for a 5-ply set plus 5 quart was under $200. After seeing what others pay for All-clad and comparing them side by side, I was so happy with my decision. We keep a ceramic sauté pan that can be replaced every couple of years.

You might want to invest in a can of bartenders friend. It's magic for removing any stains and keeping the outer steel shiny as new. The seasoned pans are the best. A great way to add iron to your diet as well. That and a Lodgeware Dutch Oven with porcelain has really changed how I cook, but especially in Winters. Pizza stones are great in your oven and on the grill too.

Thanks for the pictures.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Tomorrow I'll be making a low-carb variant of sushi using riced cauliflower (with sushi vinegar) mixed with cream cheese to hold it together, just won't use the cream cheese in the inside of the roll since it'll already be present. We got salmon and tuna (both frozen, they've definitely been frozen long enough to kill parasites). Shrimp. Daikon, avocado, cucumber. Nori and spring roll wrappers. Ginger, soy sauce, wasabi. Rolls, nigiri. I'll take pics of my pretty sushi!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

And there it is. Cooked riced cauliflower seasoned with soy sauce and sweetened rice vinegar, mixed with cream cheese. Blends of salmon and shrimp, daikon, avocado, cucumber. Perfect size to put the whole roll in your mouth.

It's a perfect substitute, Mal and my mom both agreed that they prefer it to rice sushi and would be hard pressed to go back. Not as heavy as rice, better flavor, better texture.
The only drawback is that you can't make nigiri or form the rice into any shapes. Bleh


----------



## Champagne InHand

Bottled up the hand crafted sarsaparilla/red birch beer today. A bit yeasty but it still has to go under cold stabilization in the refrigerator for 3-4 days. It needs a bit of time for the molasses to get nice and creamy. A better, less dead yeast strain from Lavlin was put in a few days back.

Can't wait to taste the final product. For now it's just a glass of speculation over ice. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## .404 Jeffery

I have always enjoyed cooking, mostly because I enjoy eating. I also learned that if you want to eat food you like, it is best to know how to make it yourself. I also really enjoy anytime that I can incorporate an animal that I hunted into a meal, especially since I control every aspect of the process of getting it to the tabe (cleaning, butchering, cooking etc.) - can't get more organic than that.

Some deer tri-tip, killed, cleaned, and butchered myself. Marinated for a few days in a honey, soy, lemon, vinegar marinade (which I made, but couldn't tell you the recipe for because I just wing-it).



A tomahawk steak, seasoned with an espresso rub (bought at a farmer's market).



Whole grilled red snapper. Stuffed with onion, lemon and rosemary plus a little salt and pepper.



Wild boar (again killed, cleaned and butchered myself), marinated in mojo sauce, with black beans, quinoa, and garlic bread. A slight variation on one of my favorite dishes, Cuban lechon asado.


----------



## avitti

Note to self: if someone asks you to 'try this' no matter what it is and no matter how bad it tastes your reply needs to be 'best thing since the creation of white bread.
It seems Jill gave some of my Eggplant/onions/tomato Giambotta to her mom,aunt,2 daughters her friend Jen and only God knows whom else and they wanted more.
So back to the kitchen----but this time along with the giambotta she got 10 copies of the step by step recipe......hope they all got the hint


----------



## twink

breakfast after blood an chemical test, the other morn...>016.jpg


----------



## twink

dinner last night 8oz beef in sour dough heels...>

opp's pic is on another computer so maybe I'll add it later

OK here ya go
Picture 069.jpg


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Homemade fresh Mozzarella, Garden Tomatoes , Fresh Basil from the garden as well. Prosciutto had to by that. Grandma used to make it rest in peace. Extra virgin olive oil splash of balsamic Wala! Not really cooking in the traditional sense.:vs_laugh:


----------



## twink

last night country oreintal soup

001.jpg


----------



## twink

>country lunch of hot dog, got three of the meiner dogs in that bread, dont need bread want meat..>

003.jpg

Ya see that maine **** cat eyein my lunch


----------



## twink

country dairy queen 2 chocolate fudge ice cream cup's an fresh strawberries, yep no bananas...>

004.jpg


----------



## twink




----------



## Drummerguy1584

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Champagne InHand

My treat of the day was Vietnam Bunh with grilled pork and sliced egg roll, before a Costco run. I love SE Asian street food. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## twink

maple sugar buttermilk cales an dead eggs

003.jpg


----------



## twink

cereal.jpg


----------



## twink

some of ya dont know Ive worked as a chef on the side raisin 8 kids...Ive also writin some cook books that never have been published....I have also been in many baking contst an have many awards an ribbons....2yrs ago I walked into WV county pie bake off in my stetson an pearl button shirt, tight blue jeans an boots an walked away a winner....

I love to cook an do so everyday, ask sean he'll tell ya, you dont go away hungry...


----------



## Sir Smarty Pants

No pics, but this evening I made chicken breasts stuffed with prosciutto and Swiss cheese, and perfectly-roasted asparagus. I do almost all the cooking at our house. Most of the time it's simple stuff...and we do sometimes have cereal for dinner, but I usually do a pretty good job. Hats off to all us dudes who work a full-time gig and still make time to serve our families. Mad respect to all my brothers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twink

been smokin all day to get an appetite so tonight is gonna be a munchy...when it starts I'll list it up...


----------



## twink

grape leaf cooked dill an chive salmon, with fresh veg salad...>

007.jpg


----------



## twink

dill salmon hash browns and tomato >

002.jpg


----------



## twink

On the farm SCHawn's and UPS come right to my door so I use them to get some of my groceries. Tonight I'm having Prime Rib, from Mexico, delivered right to my front door. No hormones or additives just grass and water raised. >

menu- Prime Rib bloody rare, home made from my plants Horseradish, auju, and tomatoes for a vegetable. now the pics.

007.jpg..008.jpg..
009.jpg..010.jpg..
011.jpg


----------



## twink

Country farm breakfast..> makes a growing boy feel good.
004.jpg


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

You cant see it under all that gravy.
But there's a thick cut jersey pork chop.
I got from the butcher 12 to be exact.
Went into the gravy and simmered for 7 hours.


----------



## Rasor

Hey Folks, I see that the vast majority of posts are pics...sadly I don't have any BUT I do have a couple of recipes I would like to share. The first one is ripped straight from Peter Reignhart's book. All Credit goes to him. I have made this dough several times and it comes out PERFECT every time. I use the grill to get the right heat. here goes and I hope you enjoy half as much as we do !


4 1/2 cups (20.25 ounces) unbleached high-gluten, bread, or all-purpose flour, chilled 
1 3/4 (.44 ounce) teaspoons salt
1 teaspoon (.11 ounce) instant yeast 
1/4 cup (2 ounces) olive oil (optional)
1 3/4 cups (14 ounces) water, ice cold (40°F) 
Semolina flour OR cornmeal for dusting

1. Stir together the flour, salt, and instant yeast in a 4-quart bowl (or in the bowl of an electric mixer). With a large metal spoon, stir in the oil and the cold water until the flour is all absorbed (or mix on low speed with the paddle attachment), If you are mixing by hand, repeatedly dip one of your hands or the metal spoon into cold water and use it, much like a dough hook, to work the dough vigorously into a smooth mass while rotating the bowl in a circular motion with the other hand. Reverse the circular motion a few times to develop the gluten further. Do this for 5 to 7 minutes, or until the dough is smooth and the ingredients are evenly distributed. If you are using an electric mixer, switch to the dough hook and mix on medium speed for 5 to 7 minutes, or as long as it takes to create a smooth, sticky dough. The dough should clear the sides of the bowl but stick to the bottom of the bowl. If the dough is too wet and doesn't come off the sides of the bowl, sprinkle in some more flour just until it clears the sides. If it clears the bottom of the bowl, dribble in a tea- spoon or two of cold water. The finished dough will be springy, elastic, and sticky, not just tacky, and register 50 to 55F.

2. Sprinkle flour on the counter and transfer the dough to the counter. Prepare a sheet pan by lining it with baking parchment and misting the parchment with spray oil (or lightly oil the parchment). Using a metal dough scraper, cut the dough into 6 equal pieces (or larger if you are comfortable shaping large pizzas), You can dip the scraper into the water between cuts to keep the dough from sticking to it, Sprinkle flour over the dough. Make sure your hands are dry and then flour them. Lift each piece and gently round it into a ball. If the dough sticks to your hands, dip your hands into the flour again. Transfer the dough balls to the sheet pan, Mist the dough generously with spray oil and slip the pan into a food-grade plastic bag.

3. Put the pan into the refrigerator overnight to rest the dough, or keep for up to 3 days. (Note: If you want to save some of the dough for future baking, you can store the dough balls in a zippered freezer bag. Dip each dough ball into a bowl that has a few tablespoons of oil in it, rolling the dough in the oil, and then put each ball into a separate bag. You can place the bags into the freezer for up to 3 months. Transfer them to the refrigerator the day before you plan to make pizza.)

4. On the day you plan to make the pizza, remove the desired number of dough balls from the refrigerator 2 hours before making the pizza. Before letting the dough rest at room temperature for 2 hours, dust the counter with flour, and then mist the counter with spray oil. Place the dough balls on top of the floured counter and sprinkle them with flour; dust your hands with flour. Gently press the dough into flat disks about 1/2 inch thick and 5 inches in diameter. Sprinkle the dough with flour, mist it again with spray oil, and cover the dough loosely with plastic wrap or a food-grade plastic bag. Now let rest for 2 hours.

5. At least 45 minutes before making the pizza, place a baking stone either on the floor of the oven (for gas ovens), or on a rack in the lower third of the oven. Heat the oven as hot as possible, up to 800F (most home ovens will go only to 500 to 550F, but some will go higher). If you do not have a baking stone, you can use the back of a sheet pan, but do not preheat the pan.

6. Generously dust a peel or the back of a sheet pan with semolina flour or cornmeal. Make the pizzas one at a time. Dip your hands, including the backs of your hands and knuckles, in flour and lift I piece of dough by getting under it with a pastry scraper. Very gently lay the dough across your fists and carefully stretch it by bouncing the dough in a circular motion on your hands, carefully giving it a little stretch with each bounce. If it begins to stick to your hands, lay it down on the floured counter and reflour your hands, then continue shaping it. Once the dough has expanded outward, move to a full toss as shown on page 208. If you have trouble tossing the dough, or if the dough keeps springing back, let it rest for 5 to 20 minutes so the gluten can relax, and try again. You can also resort to using a rolling pin, though this isn't as effective as the toss method.

7. When the dough is stretched out to your satisfaction (about 9 to 12 inches in diameter for a 6-ounce piece of dough), lay it on the peel or pan, making sure there is enough semolina flour or cornmeal to allow it to slide. Lightly top it with sauce and then with your other top- pings, remembering that the best pizzas are topped with a less-is-more philosophy. The American "kitchen sink" approach is counterproductive, as it makes the crust more difficult to bake. A few, usually no more than 3 or 4 toppings, including sauce and cheese is sufficient.


----------



## Rasor

OK this is a salsa recipe. I am from a lil place called Texas and we live on this stuff. If you think Cigars are addicting you aint seen NOTHING yet Haha ! Btw, This particular recipe is meant to be served warm. I have eaten it both ways and I can tell you it is MUCH better warm.Kinda like a cold pizza thing. Hope you enjoy!!!!


Ingredients

8 Roma Tomatoes (Whole)
1 Small Yellow Onion Diced (1/3 - 1/2 C Diced)
1 Fresh Jalapeno Pepper Stem Removed and Seeded
1/2 teaspoon celery salt
1/8 teaspoon oregano
1/4 cup fresh cilantro
1/2 teaspoon sugar
1 fresh pablano pepper
1/4 teaspoon garlic salt
1/2 - 3/4 cup water
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
Instructions

In a moderately hot skillet that has been sprayed with a cooking spray brown the coarsely chopped Pablano pepper and jalapeno pepper. Brown and stir until the skins have turned dark on many sides of peppers. ad tomatoes and brown them until the skins on the tomatoes have turned a dark brown on several sides, remove pan from heat. Put onion in hot skillet that has been removed from the heat and stir. In a food processor add celery salt, oregano cilantro, sugar, garlic salt and pepper. Pour peppers, onions and tomatoes and add water a little at a time, process just enough to chop to a medium consistency but not to a smooth paste, leave a little chunky.

Remove from processor and pour in hot skillet turn up heat quickly stir for 3 min and serve hot.

OH P.S. I use a Cast Iron skillet BUT anything you have that will stand up to a fair amount of heat will do.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rasor said:


> OK this is a salsa recipe. I am from a lil place called Texas and we live on this stuff. If you think Cigars are addicting you aint seen NOTHING yet Haha ! Btw, This particular recipe is meant to be served warm. I have eaten it both ways and I can tell you it is MUCH better warm.Kinda like a cold pizza thing. Hope you enjoy!!!!
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 8 Roma Tomatoes (Whole)
> 
> 1 Small Yellow Onion Diced (1/3 - 1/2 C Diced)
> 
> 1 Fresh Jalapeno Pepper Stem Removed and Seeded
> 
> 1/2 teaspoon celery salt
> 
> 1/8 teaspoon oregano
> 
> 1/4 cup fresh cilantro
> 
> 1/2 teaspoon sugar
> 
> 1 fresh pablano pepper
> 
> 1/4 teaspoon garlic salt
> 
> 1/2 - 3/4 cup water
> 
> 1/4 teaspoon black pepper
> 
> Instructions
> 
> In a moderately hot skillet that has been sprayed with a cooking spray brown the coarsely chopped Pablano pepper and jalapeno pepper. Brown and stir until the skins have turned dark on many sides of peppers. ad tomatoes and brown them until the skins on the tomatoes have turned a dark brown on several sides, remove pan from heat. Put onion in hot skillet that has been removed from the heat and stir. In a food processor add celery salt, oregano cilantro, sugar, garlic salt and pepper. Pour peppers, onions and tomatoes and add water a little at a time, process just enough to chop to a medium consistency but not to a smooth paste, leave a little chunky.
> 
> Remove from processor and pour in hot skillet turn up heat quickly stir for 3 min and serve hot.
> 
> OH P.S. I use a Cast Iron skillet BUT anything you have that will stand up to a fair amount of heat will do.


I love salsa. Prefer tomatillo salsa but hate peeling the skins of hot tomatillos so it's usually red. I also love Chipotle peppers and Serrano peppers as much if not more than jalapeño peppers. Poblano and Ancho grow well in the gardens here too.

It's too cool for proper Scotch Bonnet peppers but I used to make large batches of hot sauce for when Winter needs a bit of spice. Orange and carrot juice based but with tons of garlic, onions and peppers all cooked slow and then puréed.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Rasor

Mr. InHand, I may have a workaround for ya on that. If you put your freshly roasted peppers into a ziploc style bag and let them steam a bit and then shake them. That will usually get the skin off and save you some blisters on your hands !


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rasor said:


> Mr. InHand, I may have a workaround for ya on that. If you put your freshly roasted peppers into a ziploc style bag and let them steam a bit and then shake them. That will usually get the skin off and save you some blisters on your hands !


I almost always blow torch the skins off peppers. The Tomatillos have to be cooked but I might start coring the tomatillos, then burning off the sticky skins and then just cooking them so I don't lose the precious tomatillo flesh and juice.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## twink

>>eggs, hash browns, venison pork sausages and coffee...>>
001.jpg


----------



## avitti

Champagne InHand said:


> I love salsa. Prefer tomatillo salsa but hate peeling the skins of hot tomatillos


How to Peel a Tomatillo in 10 Seconds | Food & Wine


----------



## Rasor

... @avitti I think I love you Sir.


----------



## twink

3 waffles
3 eggs
6 pork sausages
orange juice an now coffee an a bowl of winter cheer from Seattle Wa.
an my obama care wheel chair arrived.

great morning in WV country.>


----------



## twink

crab cake tater tots salad ceaser dressing >
Picture 650.jpg


----------



## gtechva

Pork chop rubbed with Island Voodoo, kidney bean salad, grilled zucchini and yellow squash, and avocado


----------



## Champagne InHand

avitti said:


> How to Peel a Tomatillo in 10 Seconds | Food & Wine


I watched this. The outer skin is the easy part. The real skin is much more difficult to remove. If it stays there is a bitter taste I'm not fond of. I will try coring with a tomato coring tool then a little bit longer of a boil to get that inner skin off. I usually slice a razored X in the bottom which helps loads.

As for garlic, I have the pampered chef press which you don't need fully peeled garlic clove to get the good stuff to flow through and dropping the outer portion is so easy.

Plus they sell peeled garlic for about $5. You get about 5-6 bulbs worth of peeled garlic but it's only good for about a week. No biggie as we can use that much in 2-3 family sized meals. I love garlic and onions in most recipes.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## twink

stuffed green chili pepper, shredded beef tamale, with cilantro lime tomato frijoles, melted smoked goat cheese, and grilled onions.
027.jpg


----------



## avitti

Champagne InHand said:


> I watched this. The outer skin is the easy part. The real skin is much more difficult to remove. If it stays there is a bitter taste I'm not fond of. I will try coring with a tomato coring tool then a little bit longer of a boil to get that inner skin off. I usually slice a razored X in the bottom which helps loads.
> 
> As for garlic, I have the pampered chef press which you don't need fully peeled garlic clove to get the good stuff to flow through and dropping the outer portion is so easy.
> 
> Plus they sell peeled garlic for about $5. You get about 5-6 bulbs worth of peeled garlic but it's only good for about a week. No biggie as we can use that much in 2-3 family sized meals. I love garlic and onions in most recipes.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I thought most people roasted tomatillo's with the green skin on after rinsing them.(takes the stickiness out of the equation) The roasting takes some of the tartness away. Some will even add a touch of sugar


----------



## twink

grab a bite at the hospital, mixed up oriental....
001.jpg


----------



## Champagne InHand

avitti said:


> I thought most people roasted tomatillo's with the green skin on after rinsing them.(takes the stickiness out of the equation) The roasting takes some of the tartness away. Some will even add a touch of sugar


When making salsa verde, a friend's wife, born in the ranch lands above Acapulco showed me to boil the tomatillos, after hand shucking the sticky leaves off the fruit. She also boiled the serranos to have the skins come off. Problem is that the tomatillos tend to rupture easily, even if you score them. Plus hot as hell coming out of boiling water. They do need some cooking to soften and take away the bitter starchiness.

Then you add finely chopped white onion, freshly crushed garlic, finely chopped cilantro, juice from 2-3 fresh limes and add the amount of slightly cooked serranos to taste. Taking some of the seeds out of several peppers so your eyes don't water the whole time you are eating the salsa. Chop the serranos finely. Add salt to taste.

It makes for an amazing green salsa for chips or to add to your favorite dishes. It can be great medium to blazing hot. Very good for you as well. Plenty of vitamin B and vitamin C from the peppers. Serranos were her pepper of choice but that may be in part to where she grew up. She could cook the most amazing food. Her husband and I worked at the University bookstore at the same time and be joined the Army shortly after I left for basic. His wife stayed at our place in San Antonio, while he had a brief 12 week course, but it kept the Ex happier to have company. She was a Mexcan national that gained status when my buddy married her while she studied abroad. She was the real deal. Sweet, kind and bright but humble. He did well.

I treasure anything I learned from her about authentic Mexican cuisine as I only knew California/Baja style Mexican cooking at the time.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## twink

chilli hot dogs on hamburger buns an fresh corn on the cob..>

014.jpg


----------



## twink

made some Lasagna an there was fresh asparagus, but I forgot the picture until it was almost gone. >
001.jpg


----------



## Matthew Turner

Mrs. Turner suggested fajitas for dinner. I sent her to the market while I started some of the prep and got the grill fired up. Mrs. Turner doesn't cook so he happily made the trip.

Real fajitas are stupid simple.
Prep:
Julienne peppers and onions and toss with EVOO. (3 small green bell peppers and 1 large red onion)
Unwrap rib eye steak and pat dry with paper towel. Season with SPG (salt pepper garlic)
Combine the juice of 2 limes, 3 cloves garlic minced and 2 Tbsp cilantro minced.

Cook:
Cook peppers and onions over high heat fire in grill pan until char appears along the edges and veggies have softened. Transfer to SS bowl, add lime juice mixture, cover with aluminum foil.

Sear steak over coals for 90 sec. on each side and move to indirect heat. Cook until internal temperature measures 125°F. Remove to platter, wrap in foil, allow to rest for 10 minutes. After 10 minutes, separate the ribeye along the fat into separate muscles. Slice each against the grain.

Serve with desired accoutrements.

IMG_0693 by Matthew Turner, on Flickr


----------



## Matthew Turner

Since I'm new, I'll share a few more from before I joined. Some of the pictures I had to lift of my brother's Instagram. He is usually a part of about 1/2 of my cooks.

If it can't be cooked on a Weber grill I don't need to eat it.

Independence Day Tri-Tip Roast on the Weber
IMG_0638 by Matthew Turner, on Flickr

Rib Competition
IMG_0695 by Matthew Turner, on Flickr
IMG_0664 by Matthew Turner, on Flickr

Pizza on the Weber
IMG_0696 by Matthew Turner, on Flickr

Turkey on the Weber
IMG_0697 by Matthew Turner, on Flickr


----------



## gtechva

Wednesday was our 30th anniversary, but we decided to celebrate Saturday night at home. Started with Smoke Gouda Cheese Crisps and Crazy Capreses (tomato, basil, pepperoni, mozzarella). Half were heated till the cheese melted, half cool and crisp. Reduced balsamic in a bowl to the side. Sauginon Blanc

Surf and Turf
Bacon wrapped scallops with bbq sauce or spicy (sriracha, lime juice, cilantro) mayonnaise 

and THICK ribeye, smothered in a blue cheese/onion/heavy cream sauce with steamed broccoli and baked potato (mine was sweet, Pam's was Irish) Pinot Noir

Dessert
Brie cheese covered in triple berry fruit spread and wrapped in crescent rolls

served with aged gouda, fruit and almonds. Riesling


----------



## twink

carnitas pork, guacamole salad, shrimp fajita, shredded beef taco, rice & beans, cheese an salsa with chips..>
Picture 7037.jpg


----------



## Champagne InHand

twink said:


> carnitas pork, guacamole salad, shrimp fajita, shredded beef taco, rice & beans, cheese an salsa with chips..>
> Picture 7037.jpg


Did you make that yourself? Damn that looks delicious.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## twink

to tell the truth...I put together the shrimp fajita, shredded beef taco. my friend Arron put the rest together in his kitchen, which he lets me share sometimes....love this food. >


----------



## twink

farm breakfast today>

Picture 7050.jpg


----------



## avitti

Baileys Chocolate Swirl ------Lemon Curd Cheesecake....


----------



## Champagne InHand

avitti said:


> Baileys Chocolate Swirl ------Lemon Curd Cheesecake....


My wife loves good desserts. Looks admirable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avitti

Champagne InHand said:


> My wife loves good desserts. Looks admirable.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Taste better than they look. With all new pans including bain-maire pan amount of water and oven time
after oven is turned off need to be adjusted


----------



## avitti

Breakfast rolls


----------



## avitti

More rolls


----------



## avitti

Lemon curd II-----------much better
















Strawberry pound cake


----------



## avitti

Sfogliatelle Frolla


----------



## twink

grilled egg salad>

007.jpg


----------



## twink

>makin pork chili
ground pork, onions, cilantro, chives, red pepper
chopped tomatoes
beans and chili sauce
meat added and mixed
let it seep for 24hrs.>
002.jpg
003.jpg
004.jpg
005.jpg
006.jpg


----------



## ScottinAZ

Up early this morning to fire up the smoker. Too dark for pics of the process, but here are the results

Home made bacon

cures for about a week in the fridge, then 2 or so hours (until it hits 150 degrees) in the smoker over maple chips this time. 

Next up was some pork country ribs. Figured while I had the smoker already going I would throw them on for a while.
will finish them up later with some BBQ sauce (home made Carolina style). Looks to have about 1/8th to 3/16 inch of smoke ring on it, so decent penetration over the smoking time. Gonna be good eats tonight!


----------



## gunnersguru

BACON BACON BACON man that looks good.


----------



## twink

chili tamale>

009.jpg


----------



## gtechva

Dang gentlemen. Looks like I've missed some good meals on here.


Chicken breast with sun dried tomato cream sauce and a kale salad.


----------



## csk415

Did a little smoking yesterday while doing some cabinet work

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twink

> been eatin horse meat last two nights, got them shipped in, rib eyes....>>

010.jpg


----------



## avitti

Pumpkin pie---Kit Kat cheesecake--pane soppressata


----------



## avitti

Last of Thanksgiving baking.


----------



## gtechva

Pork Loin stuffed with provolone, spinach and sun dried tomato


----------



## gtechva

Our Valentines in the kitchen together

Appetizers were Old Fashioneds (after all chopping was done). Bacon wrapped scallops with bbq sauce. New York Strip covered with a bleu cheese, heavy cream, onion sauce. Roasted vegetables (tomatoes, radishes, Brussel sprouts, leeks)


----------



## avitti

Sunday Gravy


----------



## ivandrocco

avitti said:


> Sunday Gravy


we got a real italian in the house


----------



## avitti

..and here's the meatballs


----------



## UBC03

Other than no half empty fifth of Canadian Club. It looks just like my grandmother's on Sunday thirty years ago. 

It's well never be like that again.

All the adults chain smoking, arguing about nothing, racing forms spread all over the table before dinner. Sinatra blaring in they living room, polkas in the kitchen. All the guys going to the bookie before dinner. Come back eat and off to the horsetrack.

THE GOOD OLE DAYS.


----------



## gtechva

Oven roasted pork loin covered in Sweet and Spicy from Welcome to Burgo Southern Seasonings!, roasted sweet potatoes (chili powder, cumin, thyme), cole slaw and deviled eggs


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

avitti said:


> ..and here's the meatballs


Next time i expect to see a box of Barilla in the photograph :vs_laugh:


----------



## avitti

Finally my cake


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_cool:


----------



## ADRUNKK

Friday night I sous vide up some pork loin @ 136 degrees. Perfectly moist and juicy.










Saturday night I sous vide up some ribeye's and New York steaks. 129 degrees.


----------



## ADRUNKK

Did some beef sliders (cooked to medium 130 degrees) last night on kings Hawaiian rolls, with some American cheese, a bit of ketchup and mustard. Simple but great.


----------



## Gummy Jones

made some homemade dough and simple san marzano sauce (olive oil, garlic, onion, fresh basil, fresh parsley, salt, pepper, cabernet) and threw together some pizzas with home grown/pickled hot peppers and onions, fresh mozzarella and mushrooms. didnt take a pic though


----------



## ADRUNKK

One of our welders caught a sturgeon this last weekend and he was kind enough to gift me a couple fillets. I Sous vide the fillets first, then pan seared it. I made a crust of diced up hot link (i was out of chorizo and didnt want to go to the store), onion, garlic, and panko. Put this on top of the fish and threw it under the broiler for a minute to toast it up. Turned out moist and juicy. The texture of the sturgeon was very reminiscent of chicken breast.


----------



## Gummy Jones

ADRUNKK said:


> One of our welders caught a sturgeon this last weekend and he was kind enough to gift me a couple fillets. I Sous vide the fillets first, then pan seared it. I made a crust of diced up hot link (i was out of chorizo and didnt want to go to the store), onion, garlic, and panko. Put this on top of the fish and threw it under the broiler for a minute to toast it up. Turned out moist and juicy. The texture of the sturgeon was very reminiscent of chicken breast.


gotta love it
5star meal on a paper plate :laugh2:


----------



## Kidvegas

Gummy Jones said:


> gotta love it
> 
> 5star meal on a paper plate :laugh2:


Saving money for more cigars! :grin2:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

ribeye and garlic roast potatoes. An oldie but a goodie. This was a little over the medium rare I was shooting for. First bbq of the season. So please forgive me. It was nice and tender anyway. Did a reverse sear. For those of you who haven't tried it, I highly recommend giving it a go. I haven't done anything since I discovered it. Well, I did try sous vide a couple of weeks ago, but if I get it right I prefer this. Sous vide will be a good option in the winter when I don't want to run out to the bbq too often.

Edit:
Ok, even though I finished this and I'm full, I've looked thru the last couple of pages and now I'm hungry again.


----------



## scott1256ca

This is actually from a couple of weeks ago. I know the 2nd pic is out of focus, but at least you get the idea that it is medium rare. 30 hrs of sous vide with a fairly cheap outside round. I was just shocked at how good it was. Very tender. What's more, the leftovers were good too. I almost never get good reheats, but I'm not a big fan of cold roast beef so I put up with reheat. This time the reheats were almost as good as the first day This was my first sous vide roast and was the best roast I had ever done ... until the following week when I did its brother. I bought both at the same time, but the 2nd one was a better cut.


----------



## ADRUNKK

scott1256ca said:


> This is actually from a couple of weeks ago. I know the 2nd pic is out of focus, but at least you get the idea that it is medium rare. 30 hrs of sous vide with a fairly cheap outside round. I was just shocked at how good it was. Very tender. What's more, the leftovers were good too. I almost never get good reheats, but I'm not a big fan of cold roast beef so I put up with reheat. This time the reheats were almost as good as the first day This was my first sous vide roast and was the best roast I had ever done ... until the following week when I did its brother. I bought both at the same time, but the 2nd one was a better cut.


Just a word of advice is all here, please no offense. But be careful with how long you hold your food, especially beef because of the low cooking temp, in sosu vide cooking. Anything above 140 is fine for long term cooking, but bacteria will multiply sub 140, with sub 120 being the biggest offender. Just want to throw that out there so you don't get yourself sick. It's just a precaution is all, not to say can't or shouldn't but anything under 120 to 130 for more than 3 or 4 hours for me is a no go.


----------



## scott1256ca

Thanks for responding. I appreciate it, but I believe your concerns are unfounded.
Please check the following under "tough meat".
A Practical Guide to Sous Vide Cooking
where he discusses cooking between 131 and 140 for 24 hrs. He is supposed to be an expert, but you couldn't prove it by me one way or the other. Obviously this is not for ground beef.

Beyond this post I will leave it to others to put together arguments either for or against. This may not be the correct thread for it anyway.

Either way, I certainly wouldn't want you to cook in a manner you were uncomfortable with.

Cheers


----------



## avitti

Took me 7 years of tweaking this recipe to get it just right. I only make it once a year for Easter-pizzagaina.


----------



## awk6898

Well gents. I finally did it. I bought a smoker... Here's the maiden voyage. Spare ribs from a hog we got butchered over the winter and a garlic rosemary lemon chicken... Wish me luck.






























Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK

Good luck @awk6898. I love my electric smoker. Once the rain stops I'll be right along with you. I don't want to drag mine out of the garage until Im absoultely sure this rain is over and done with.

FYI, don't smoke crab in there. The smell never goes away. lol.


----------



## Dentedcan

Niiiice, I'll be at the dinner table, when's the best time?


Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

Wellllllllllllll... 4.5hrs in and the ribs are wayy overcooked. So I can only assume the temp gauge that's built in is absolutely garbage (buying a digital thermometer tonight). But at least the flavor is amazing. I'm happy with the rub and sauce.... Next up is the chicken. It's at about 155* now so it shouldn't be much longer... 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

Finished product.
















Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK

Looks good mane!

If you wanna try something new next time, then try spatchcocking your bird next time. It's fun, looks cool, cooks very even, and is done in about half the time.


----------



## awk6898

ADRUNKK said:


> Looks good mane!
> 
> If you wanna try something new next time, then try spatchcocking your bird next time. It's fun, looks cool, cooks very even, and is done in about half the time.


Will do!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Awesome thread!!!

Just yesterday I've made some surf and turf. Ribeye cap and pan sauté scallops with caramelized garlic. No pictures, but I'll make sure to take some next time. 

Also recently I've made some beef jerky in my Breville oven. This thing works great, no dehydrator needed. Seasoned mainly with soy sauce - mouth watering. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

San marzanos on homemade dough with fresh basil and a little pepperoni


----------



## ADRUNKK

Home made potstickers last night.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

ADRUNKK said:


> Home made potstickers last night.


What did you fill them with? Are these Asian style or more of a Eastern Europe kind?


----------



## ADRUNKK

CloakedInSmoke said:


> What did you fill them with? Are these Asian style or more of a Eastern Europe kind?


 Pork, chicken, cilantro, celery, waterchestnuts, egg white & ginger. I found a recipe online many moons ago and I changed a couple things up and tweeked the portions of the ingredients.

I also make a dipping sauce out of Szechwan chili sauce, rice wine vinegar, soy sauce, and hot chili oil. The Szechwan chili sauce is the key, I've tried many other things in substitute but it's not the same without the Szechwan chili sauce.

Everyone loves them. Last night it was just me and the family so I only made 60 of them, but usually when we make them we're doing 200 to 300 at a time and we make a little party around it.

One time we ordered Chinese food from a place around the corner (they know us by name there) and we sent the delivery driver back with a couple dozen potstickers. Jonny (the owner) called me back and said he liked mine more than the ones he makes and wanted my recipe.


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle

ADRUNKK said:


> Home made potstickers last night.


These look amazing! Well done sir, I can almost smell them through my monitor :drool:


----------



## Fusion

The Chicken, Pizza and Pot stickers all look amazing, yum!!!


----------



## Bigjohn

Very untraditional, might even sound gross to some, but if you like beef liver and onions, this it one amazing dish. It's a beef liver "cake" layered with sautéed onions and carrots and special sauce. Slices served chilled as an appetizer.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

New smoker testing take 2.










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dentedcan

Looks like you spatchcocked the bottom chicken, how's it working out?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

Yea. Spatchcocked one and left the other whole. Dinner is soon, so I'll let you know how everything turned out in a few.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

Well, the ribs turned out MUCH better than last time. Still not quite as tender as I'd like. But a huge improvement over burnt to a crisp. Chicken turned out good as well...

Unfortunately, things are a little tight in the smoker and I haven't been able to rig up a drip pan yet. So in the mean time it makes a mess wherever I set it. 😒

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK

awk6898 said:


> Well, the ribs turned out MUCH better than last time. Still not quite as tender as I'd like. But a huge improvement over burnt to a crisp. Chicken turned out good as well...
> 
> Unfortunately, things are a little tight in the smoker and I haven't been able to rig up a drip pan yet. So in the mean time it makes a mess wherever I set it. &#128530;
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Do you follow the 3-2-1 method or are you cooking them under smoke the whole time?


----------



## awk6898

ADRUNKK said:


> Do you follow the 3-2-1 method or are you cooking them under smoke the whole time?


I haven't yet. They were done in about 4 hours tonight so I'm still thinking the temp is a little high... But I've had 321 ribs from other guys and they turned out great.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK

awk6898 said:


> I haven't yet. They were done in about 4 hours tonight so I'm still thinking the temp is a little high... But I've had 321 ribs from other guys and they turned out great.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Almost everything I smoke I follow a similar method. Smoke first then wrap in alum foil. In my experience the alum foil braising step is needed to make the meat tender and juicy. I've tried straight smoking on many occasions and it never turns out right. It makes me wonder how all these smoke houses do it. I don't ever see them wrap their shit in alum foil. The only things I don't have to do this with is chicken and salmon.


----------



## awk6898

ADRUNKK said:


> Almost everything I smoke I follow a similar method. Smoke first then wrap in alum foil. In my experience the alum foil braising step is needed to make the meat tender and juicy.


Yea, I'll definitely give it a shot next time. One of the guys I work with smokes his ribs for a couple hours then puts honey, brown sugar, and spray butter on them before wrapping them up in foil to finish. They turned out pretty awesome.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

awk6898 said:


> They were done in about 4 hours tonight so I'm still thinking the temp is a little high...


What temp are you running?
I smoke my pork ribs at 230-240 degrees and do 3-2-1 for spares and 2-2-1 for baby backs or loin backs adding about 1/4 cup of apple juice in the foil during the second step. I'll sometimes shorten the middle step by a 1/2 hour or so if I want bite off the bone style instead of fall off. 
We're still getting daily rain here in the Pacific Northwest but I can't wait for it to shape up so I can start smoking meat again. I hate cooking inside.


----------



## awk6898

NightFish said:


> What temp are you running?


Been trying to keep it right around the 225F mark. But, that's via the analog thermometer that came built in to the smoker. So I can only assume that's off until I get a nice digital one.

Also, this is my 100th post. Time flys on here...

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

awk6898 said:


> Been trying to keep it right around the 225F mark. But, that's via the analog thermometer that came built in to the smoker. So I can only assume that's off until I get a nice digital one.


You can take the thermometer off the smoker and stick it boiling water to see how far off it is. Water boils at 212 degrees at sea level with zero ambient barometric pressure. Here's a calculator you can use to figure out the exact boiling temp at your house on a given day if you want to get super accurate Water Altitude Boiling Point Calculator. You want to make sure you're in the right ballpark of course but don't need to get too carried away with accuracy because temp varies more than you'd think at different locations in the cooking chamber. I did the boiling water test with my analog therm and now use it reliably knowing that it's about 5 degrees high. The Maverick 733 is an excellent and reasonably priced digital therm for monitoring the internal temp of meats in the smoker. I highly recommend getting your hands on one if you haven't already.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Bacon and chicken wrapped cheese filled jalapeños 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ADRUNKK

JtAv8tor said:


> Bacon and chicken wrapped cheese filled jalapeños
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Very interesting. Guess who I'm ripping off and copying over the weekend. It's a nice twist on an atomic buffalo turd.


----------



## JtAv8tor

ADRUNKK said:


> Very interesting. Guess who I'm ripping off and copying over the weekend. It's a nice twist on an atomic buffalo turd.


It's easy, but things I would recommend as I have made several times,

cook bacon slightly before wrapping if you prefer more crispy bacon.

Mixed some shredded cheese and ranch (powdered) dressing mix into the cream cheese filling.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ADRUNKK

JtAv8tor said:


> It's easy, but things I would recommend as I have made several times,
> 
> cook bacon slightly before wrapping if you prefer more crispy bacon.
> 
> Mixed some shredded cheese and ranch (powdered) dressing mix into the cream cheese filling.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks. I'm sous vide the bacon for an hour or two and see how much fat I can render out and get the cooking process started on the bacn. I'm also going to pound out the chicken breast to a 1/4" thick.

For the cream cheese filling I'm thinking cream cheese, shredded cheddar, sriracha, and some breakfast sausage (Jimmy Dean sage). I'll cook the sausage before adding it to the cream cheese. I might add a little bit of pork rub or bbq sauce but i need to think this one out further, I dont wanna add to much and that might muddle things down.

Then I'll smoke it all for an hour or two @ 225 til it's done. Gonna use my Webber and just move the coals off to one side and put these off to the other side.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Well sounds better than mine, haha I use Adobo on the chicken but tenderize pound it as well. I like the sausage idea and will try but think I will use some andouille. 

Post up some pics when you do yours ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NightFish

ADRUNKK said:


> Very interesting. Guess who I'm ripping off and copying over the weekend. It's a nice twist on an atomic buffalo turd.


Indeed it is. ABT's are one of my favorite things in the universe.


----------



## ADRUNKK

JtAv8tor said:


> Well sounds better than mine, haha I use Adobo on the chicken but tenderize pound it as well. I like the sausage idea and will try but think I will use some andouille.
> 
> Post up some pics when you do yours !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Will do. I'm gonna try and do them this weekend. Will post a pic Monday.


----------



## ADRUNKK

JtAv8tor said:


> Well sounds better than mine, haha I use Adobo on the chicken but tenderize pound it as well. I like the sausage idea and will try but think I will use some andouille.
> 
> Post up some pics when you do yours !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


They turned out good although the chicken breast did turn out dry like i was fearing. Next time I'll use boneless skinless chicken thighs.


----------



## JtAv8tor

ADRUNKK said:


> They turned out good although the chicken breast did turn out dry like i was fearing. Next time I'll use boneless skinless chicken thighs.


Still they look great and with some dipping sauce bet they were great!


----------



## ADRUNKK

I had some Crystal extra hot sauce, Ranch and Kinders Exxxtra Hot bbq sauce for those that wanted it. I'm actually quite amazed at how filling these are.

Also did some bacon wrapped hot dogs but i didn't get a pic of that.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Pretty much have to today


----------



## Dentedcan

Reversed seared New York strip. Good Ole cast iron being put to use.









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## ivandrocco

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

ivandrocco said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL for me it would be a racoon 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

ivandrocco said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1) I dont believe you - are you serious?
2) nice mix of windowsill items - just the essentials


----------



## ivandrocco

Gummy Jones said:


> 1) I dont believe you - are you serious?
> 
> 2) nice mix of windowsill items - just the essentials


1. Serious as a dead woodchuck.

2. Had to swipe everything else out of the way to assume sniping position.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

I am not opposed to eating one but havent heard the best things about the taste. what was your impression?


----------



## ivandrocco

Gummy Jones said:


> I am not opposed to eating one but havent heard the best things about the taste. what was your impression?


Better than rabbit using same recipe. 10/10 would do it again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

ivandrocco said:


> Better than rabbit using same recipe. 10/10 would do it again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


better than rabbit!?!
ill have to keep that in mind - i love rabbit.

did you use a pressure cooker or braise it or what?


----------



## ivandrocco

Gummy Jones said:


> better than rabbit!?!
> 
> ill have to keep that in mind - i love rabbit.
> 
> did you use a pressure cooker or braise it or what?


Braise. It was a young one, I've heard the older ones aren't as good, but I'd try it.

My neighbor who's garden this woodchuck also destroyed ate with us, said it was delicious. My girlfriend said it was one of the best things she's ever eaten. Dead serious, I was shocked too. It was good eating.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

My dad tells me stories about selling groundhogs he shot, for a dime each to the people that lived in the old mine row houses near his farm. They'd only buy small hogs.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## ivandrocco

UBC03 said:


> My dad tells me stories about selling groundhogs he shot, for a dime each to the people that lived in the old mine row houses near his farm. They'd only buy small hogs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


They knew what was up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

ivandrocco said:


> They knew what was up
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope...just poor

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## ivandrocco

UBC03 said:


> Nope...just poor
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Not poor enough to eat the big ones

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivandrocco

Rabbit chilindron










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

ivandrocco said:


> Rabbit chilindron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never had it before, but it sure looks tasty.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ivandrocco

Grilled poblano and grapefruit









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK

My oldest daughter (13 years old) has been showing a bigger interest in cooking lately so she looked up her own stir fry with pasta recipe last night and made this. I sliced up the beef for her but she did everything else. It turned out really well. The marinade for the meat was sweet and had a big ginger kick, which I love ginger.

We used a cut of beef I've never seen before. It was called beef knuckle, we found it at our local Asian market. The man behind the counter had no clue what I was talking about when I asked him if they also carried Moose Knuckle. I couldn't help myself, I had to ask with a shit eating grin.


----------



## ivandrocco

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivandrocco

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

ivandrocco said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got a recipe I can steal for this ? Better yet I can send some smokes to "Ivan D Rocco"  in exchange

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ivandrocco

JtAv8tor said:


> Got a recipe I can steal for this ? Better yet I can send some smokes to "Ivan D Rocco"  in exchange
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Dough is the hardest part, this was actually shitty store bought dough.

The secret to good homemade dough is letting it rise over several days in your fridge.

This pizza is just fresh garlic/oil/pepper/red pepper flakes base, fresh motz, ricotta, roasted tomatoes, and basil.

Other tip is roasting the tomatoes, fresh or canned, de-seed them, toss in salt and oil and then roast them in the oven. I did a bunch of cherry tomatoes in this case but didn't bother de-seeding them.

Preheat your oven with a stone or cast iron pizza pan to 500 and pop the pizza in there on the top rack to get a nice char.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK

My oldest daughter and I we're cruising the grocery store yesterday and couldn't figure out what to get for dinner. She came up with the idea of stuffed bell peppers. They ended up turning out really good, although i don't know how reminiscent they truly are of a real stuffed bell pepper recipe as we just kinda grabbed what we thought would taste good and didn't have a real recipe.

We precooked the ground beef, and Italian sausage. Diced up some white button mushrooms and sauteed that with a clove of garlic. Then mixed in green onion, cilantro, jalapeno, & Uncle Ben's Spanish rice. At the end of cooking we topped them with a little panko and broiled them. The bell pepper wasn't soggy and still had some crunch to it. It tasted like a taco on a bell pepper.


----------



## Gummy Jones

With homemade dough and San marzanos it's hard to mess up


----------



## Gummy Jones

Have any of you used a water bath to can meatless tomato sauce?


----------



## scott1256ca

ADRUNKK said:


> My oldest daughter and I we're cruising the grocery store yesterday and couldn't figure out what to get for dinner. She came up with the idea of stuffed bell peppers. They ended up turning out really good, although i don't know how reminiscent they truly are of a real stuffed bell pepper recipe as we just kinda grabbed what we thought would taste good and didn't have a real recipe.
> 
> We precooked the ground beef, and Italian sausage. Diced up some white button mushrooms and sauteed that with a clove of garlic. Then mixed in green onion, cilantro, jalapeno, & Uncle Ben's Spanish rice. At the end of cooking we topped them with a little panko and broiled them. The bell pepper wasn't soggy and still had some crunch to it. It tasted like a taco on a bell pepper.


My mother used to make stuffed peppers fairly often. Brings back good memories.


----------



## Gummy Jones

I'll let you know if I die


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Third time I made these. I stole the idea from a bakery in Bend, OR where they are called Ocean Rolls. Delicious rolls with cardamom. 









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ivandrocco

Moules frites









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Home made peach cobbler...having issues with pics ATM 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor

There now they uploaded

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Randy956

I'm on the over. Don't eat all of it! . 
Looks really good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor

Randy956 said:


> I'm on the over. Don't eat all of it! .
> Looks really good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Easy recipe takes an hour to cook and about 15 mins prep

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## awk6898

Dinner last night.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ivandrocco

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

ivandrocco said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That makes the taco bell I had not seem so great now..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

I need invites to some of these! They look great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

Cooking dinner for the shift at work. Too nice of a day not to grill.
















Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

ivandrocco said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. What a spread. The one thing on my wife's bucket list is to make it the north east corner of our great country and eat fresh lobster.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

About 4.5 more hours..too bad I hate ribs.. Rhon and the kids love em though.

Plus these turbo antibiotics I'm on make me sick as Hell.. Made ribeye's on the grill last night. Half way through and I was throwin up.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

I was just looking for this thread...thanks for posting in it to bring it up..

Fresh zucchini bread










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Randy956

UBC03 said:


> About 4.5 more hours..too bad I hate ribs.. Rhon and the kids love em though.
> 
> Plus these turbo antibiotics I'm on make me sick as Hell.. Made ribeye's on the grill last night. Half way through and I was throwin up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


With your bum tooth you can't eat that. I'll be right over to enjoy your share of the spoils. 

I'll be there in, oh say, 12 hours or so if I start now. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03

Won't be anything but bones left by then.. The girls take no prisoners when it comes to my ribs. I usually eat maybe one or two ribs to see how they turned out..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Almost there









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Not grilled but looks great!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bigjohn

UBC03 said:


> Almost there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I am drowning in my own drool! This is my favorite meal in the world (just add some beans, slaw and cornbread)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Bigjohn said:


> I am drowning in my own drool! This is my favorite meal in the world (just add some beans, slaw and cornbread)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There was beans and slaw, but I grilled corn on the cob.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

UBC03 said:


> There was beans and slaw, but I grilled corn on the cob.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Even better! Now package it up and send it my way 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBB58

Prepping for the game later....slow and Smoke is a good thing


----------



## Kaizer

Recently I've bought this. I suppose a lot of people already heard about that hyped Ooni Koda portable oven.
There are good times ahead. :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## zcziggy

Kaizer said:


> Recently I've bought this. I suppose a lot of people already heard about that hyped Ooni Koda portable oven.
> There are good times ahead. :vs_closedeyes:


never heard of it....but damn....that looks good!! :smile2:


----------



## jmt8706

Kaizer said:


> Recently I've bought this. I suppose a lot of people already heard about that hyped Ooni Koda portable oven.
> There are good times ahead. :vs_closedeyes:


Thanks, I'll be keeping that on my radar.


----------

